
Trust in Automation - bmc7505
http://breandan.net/2017/02/02/trust-in-automation/
======
bmc7505
Hey HN, author here! Thanks for reading. If you got through this article, I'm
interested in hearing your thoughts! Feel free to PM me (@breandan or bre @
ndan .co). You might also enjoy reading about some of other articles I wrote
about notation [1] or democratising education [2]:

[1]:
[http://breandan.net/2015/02/01/shorthand/](http://breandan.net/2015/02/01/shorthand/)

[2]: [http://breandan.net/2016/04/13/equal-education-in-
china/](http://breandan.net/2016/04/13/equal-education-in-china/)

~~~
aaronsnoswell
Great article - I really enjoyed it. Who are you? Your blog doesn't have an
about page.

~~~
bmc7505
Thanks for the feedback! Thought about it, although I'd rather the writing
speak for itself. I'm just a guy who enjoys writing. If you enjoy reading,
you're welcome to follow me on GitHub or Twitter, sometimes I post interesting
stuff:

[https://github.com/breandan](https://github.com/breandan)

[https://twitter.com/breandan](https://twitter.com/breandan)

------
Pica_soO
Im not so much worryied about jon doe beeing unemployed, he will cope, but
what about his boss, sitting alone in a big empty house, with no real power
about anything, what about the psychological needs of power animals? What if
you are just a glorified financial janitor? Sell it all and start a gang, to
have that feeling of people looking up to you again?

~~~
closeparen
I expect they'll do what they did in high school: sports.

------
horsecaptin
If China's population is ~1.3 billion, then how will trains move ~3 billion in
the largest migration in human history?

~~~
bmc7505
Author here. Passengers take multiple journerys during Spring Festival. After
some fact-checking, 2.9B appears to be the total number of passenger journeys
[1] (not just train journeys), which is estimated to be ~332 million in 2016
[2], according to the Information Office of the Ministry of Transport.
However, Chinese state sources have a history of inflating their own
statistics [3], so the true number of passengers journeys is probably less
that reported. I have updated the post to clarify, thanks for reading
carefully!

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chunyun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chunyun)

[2]: [http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/02/travel/china-guangzhou-
rai...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/02/02/travel/china-guangzhou-railway-
station-chunyun-crowds/)

[3]: [http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/18/news/economy/china-
province-...](http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/18/news/economy/china-province-
falsified-economic-data/)

~~~
horsecaptin
Thank you! =) Pretty interesting article.

------
m-alshandawely
I totally agree with most of what you say and can't deny it is quite scary but
one thing that machines will not be able to replace creativity. Machines can't
think outside the box. In a clothes factory machines may saw the same dress
over and over but once people stop buying because it is so bored of same thing
manufacturer will end up with massive loss. They can play the same song over
and over but we get bored. So as long as we get bored of reputations we will
survive

~~~
bmc7505
[https://medium.com/@ArtificialExperience/creativeai-9d4b2346...](https://medium.com/@ArtificialExperience/creativeai-9d4b2346faf3)

------
corvos
This is something I've thought about. If AI creates post-scarcity paradise
what do people do? Automation could theoretically create unlimited luxuries
particularly suited to you but then you just become a blob hitting the
pleasure button, fun for a while but ultimately unfulfilling. People find joy
where they will, I for one praise our incoming AI overlords and welcome their
arrival with open arms!

------
AndrewKemendo
This is a fantastic writeup, couldn't have written it better myself. Thank
you.

